# DirecTV to carrier New Comcast HD network; Golf Channel/Versus



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

*Comcast to Launch New HD Channel*



> Beginning in January, the new network will simulcast Golf Channel programming by day and Versus (formerly OLN) content by night. Comcast, which owns both networks, plans to call the channel Golf Channel/Versus.
> 
> The channel will join Comcast's lineup of networks consisting of E!, Style, Golf Channel, Versus, G4 and regional sports outlets. Comcast has a commitment from DirecTV to start carrying the new channel some time next year. Comcast will gradually begin rolling out the new network on its own systems starting in January, a Versus executive said.
> ....


See the rest of the story at: *TV Week*

_Note: Story found via www.tvpredictions.com_


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Next year probably meaning after D10 and 11 are active. That leaves only 149 channel spots to fill.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I wish I could get ONN on sat..... (Ohio News Network), it is statewide on cable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

At the very least, this confirms that INHD2 is going away.

I've been seeing letterboxed content show up on a number of channels lately, so this may be a popular inroads into offering HD. The problem is that the SD programming suffers from being miniaturized on conventional televisions while the HD channel will likely deliver a lot of upconverted SD material. At least they are providing an outlet.

The question that remains is what are they going to broadcast overnight.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Great news for NHL & PGA/LPGA fans, of which I'm neither.


----------



## John Buckingham (Sep 15, 2006)

I would really love to see more PPV-HD movies. I think if you pay to see a movie you should expect DD/Letterbox/High-Def. Maybe it just me?


John Buckingham


----------



## cybrsurfer (Sep 17, 2006)

harsh said:


> At the very least, this confirms that INHD2 is going away.
> 
> I've been seeing letterboxed content show up on a number of channels lately, so this may be a popular inroads into offering HD. The problem is that the SD programming suffers from being miniaturized on conventional televisions while the HD channel will likely deliver a lot of upconverted SD material. At least they are providing an outlet.
> 
> The question that remains is what are they going to broadcast overnight.


I don't think the article specified that DirecTV will be getting InHD. Does anybody have any info about that?


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Hmm, this must be part of the reason why D* is moving The Golf Channel down to TC & above packages... (this came out in a recent dealer blast)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Hmm, this must be part of the reason why D* is moving The Golf Channel down to TC & above packages... (this came out in a recent dealer blast)


Comcast probably demanded that.


----------



## Zeos (Aug 20, 2006)

John Buckingham said:


> I would really love to see more PPV-HD movies. I think if you pay to see a movie you should expect DD/Letterbox/High-Def. Maybe it just me?
> 
> John Buckingham


That's pretty much why I don't purchase PPV's ....


----------



## mlyle (Nov 16, 2006)

bidger said:


> Great news for NHL & PGA/LPGA fans, of which I'm neither.


Well, I think the real problem here is that if they only carry Golf Channel from noon to 7pm, that means they probably won't be showing the Natalie Gulbis show in HD, and that would definately be a draw! 

Seriously though, this makes me happy. I bought my HDTV partly to watch golf and in the 3 weeks I have had it, all the golf I have seen is in SD, except for about 1 hour. I think Golf Channel will also be having further coverage of the PGA next year as part of the FedEx Cup-- normally Golf Channel usually is showing Champions (which is great), or Nationwide (so-so), or European (blah). Here is hoping that there is more extensive coverage of PGA and LPGA.

As far as hockey- I have not been a fan since the strike, but watching some NHL on one of the HD channels last night might make me a fan again.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

bidger said:


> Great news for NHL & PGA/LPGA fans, of which I'm neither.


That is OK. Nobody is perfect.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 21, 2006)

mlyle said:


> Well, I think the real problem here is that if they only carry Golf Channel from noon to 7pm, that means they probably won't be showing the Natalie Gulbis show in HD, and that would definately be a draw!
> 
> Seriously though, this makes me happy. I bought my HDTV partly to watch golf and in the 3 weeks I have had it, all the golf I have seen is in SD, except for about 1 hour. I think Golf Channel will also be having further coverage of the PGA next year as part of the FedEx Cup-- normally Golf Channel usually is showing Champions (which is great), or Nationwide (so-so), or European (blah). Here is hoping that there is more extensive coverage of PGA and LPGA.
> 
> As far as hockey- I have not been a fan since the strike, but watching some NHL on one of the HD channels last night might make me a fan again.


I am a golf fan and an ex-hockey fan just like you. I am pretty excited. Even if the golf games are in SD, it still looks better on HD channels. When the weekday games are broadcasted on USA, the watered down resolution makes it really hard to see the ball in flight or any bit of green undulation. It's better when ESPN-HD broadcast the SD games. This is great news, giving that PGA Tour is moving many games to the Golf Channel.


----------



## fpd917 (Aug 16, 2006)

I also wish we had more PPV-HD movies. I would order more than I do if D* would provide these


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

It seem like all they're basically doing is renaming INHD2 and showing sports now.

And its interesting that Comcast is giving D* this channel but not Comcast Sportsnet Philly.


----------



## vonzoog (Jul 23, 2005)

Comcast Sportsnet Philly is the only channel that I don't get on D* that I wish I had.

If I remember what I read about a month ago, our great leaders in congress allowed Comcast to keep Sportsnet Philly to stay "in house" and only shown on Comcast. This was in exchange for Comcast showing MBL Nationals broadcast in the Balt / DC areas.

It's funny how the government gets involved and says you must show and/or release your programing in one area and then turns around and allows you to keep your "monopoly" in another area.

Go figure.


----------



## DANDY DICK (Nov 15, 2006)

John Buckingham said:


> I would really love to see more PPV-HD movies. I think if you pay to see a movie you should expect DD/Letterbox/High-Def. Maybe it just me?
> 
> John Buckingham


It's not just you, John. I too would like to see PPV-HD movies as an offering.

Dick Devereaux (DANDY DICK) ....also a new user.


----------



## JAXDAVE (Jun 2, 2004)

mlyle said:


> Seriously though, this makes me happy. I bought my HDTV partly to watch golf and in the 3 weeks I have had it, all the golf I have seen is in SD, except for about 1 hour. I think Golf Channel will also be having further coverage of the PGA next year as part of the FedEx Cup-- normally Golf Channel usually is showing Champions (which is great), or Nationwide (so-so), or European (blah). Here is hoping that there is more extensive coverage of PGA and LPGA.


Up until now, the only professional golf that has been broadcast in HD has been the Masters, PGA Championship and US Open. Beginning in 2007 almost all PGA TOUR golf will be telecast in HD. The Golf Channel has the early round coverage (Thursday & Friday rounds) for the entire season. They also will have full four round coverage for about 12 other events (very early season and late season following the FedExCup events.
Basically, beginning with the Buick Invitational in late January/early February, you will be able to watch PGA TOUR golf in HD on the Golf Channel (new TGC/VS HD channel) for the Thur/Fri rounds and either CBS or NBC (depending on the tournament) for the Sat/Sun rounds. Hope this helps.


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

mlyle said:


> As far as hockey- I have not been a fan since the strike, but watching some NHL on one of the HD channels last night might make me a fan again.


Technically, it was an owners lockout.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

John Buckingham said:


> I would really love to see more PPV-HD movies. I think if you pay to see a movie you should expect DD/Letterbox/High-Def. Maybe it just me?
> 
> John Buckingham


I agree with you. If they don't offer these options you might as well go rent the DVD.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Next year probably meaning after D10 and 11 are active. That leaves only 149 channel spots to fill.


I guess, considering that besides the RSN's there aren't 30 worthwhile HD nats on the air today.


----------



## shortstop11_jeff (Nov 12, 2003)

Tim Finchem announced in his press conference a few weeks ago that ALL PGA tour events this year would be broadcasted in HD. I was wondering how this would be possible, but now I know. 
Finchem " The next thing I'd mention -- I should mention, also, HD television. Every weekend we'll be on HD next year. 16 or 17 percent of American households today are HD capable. By the time our network agreements run in 2012, that will be in the 60 percentile. If you just go down to your local electronics dealer and look at where the prices are going on HD television, it's becoming -- it will be mainstream in a very short period of time.

And of course I think for our sport in particular, perhaps only hockey rivals, I think, the impact that HD television will have on viewer enthusiasm for a sport on television, and we're very excited about that development."
From: http://www.pga.com/news/tours/pga-tour/fincheminterview110106.cfm


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

I would love to see the UFC ppv's in HD. They cost $40 a whack and would change the value factor for me if they were in HD.


----------



## HockeyKat (Jul 5, 2006)

Great! Now maybe they'll give Baltimore the HD version of CSN that DC has had for months now.


----------



## crockett (Sep 12, 2006)

Excuse my ignorance, but I don't follow these channels that closely. This means this channel will be available in HD on cable? Correct?

Or will DirecTV have this channel as well in HD? I thought DirecTV had no more room for HD content until late 2007 until new satelites were launched up and operational?

If DirecTV will have this available in January in HD does anyone know which channel it will be on?

Thanks.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) Yes... it means that it will be available at least on Comcast Cable, don't know about other providers

2) DirecTV (as per the article), has committed to carrying them. As for "when" as an extact date.

And no, it is not "late 2007" when they will have the bandwith... the SATs are set to launch in the first half of the year.

As for a channel number... no idea


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

golf channel by day and versus by night? As a golf channel advocate I was looking forward to seeing the Gofl channel in HD. But this means we will now miss all the good Golf channel program during the week (academy live, playing lessons, golf central, tournament clinics, etc) are shown from 7-12. During the day the golf channel is typically paid programming and golf infommericals. Versus, formly OLN (wall to wall tour de france coverage) used to to show a lot of camping, hiking, skiing, snowboarding, outdoors sports, when it first started now it has relagated itself to rodeos and bull riding (luckily it's picked up the NHL games).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It only means that we will miss it in HD... if those evening shows are still available in HD.

I don't think they are "ending" The Golf Channel... this is just the HD outlet for the two channels... similar to how Universal HD is a combination of mulitple channels HD output.


----------



## OneOfOne (Sep 19, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> golf channel by day and versus by night? As a golf channel advocate I was looking forward to seeing the Gofl channel in HD. But this means we will now miss all the good Golf channel program during the week (academy live, playing lessons, golf central, tournament clinics, etc) are shown from 7-12. During the day the golf channel is typically paid programming and golf infommericals. Versus, formly OLN (wall to wall tour de france coverage) used to to show a lot of camping, hiking, skiing, snowboarding, outdoors sports, when it first started now it has relagated itself to rodeos and bull riding (luckily it's picked up the NHL games).


youre lucky you get that. if the congress would get off it ass and force these providers to allow a la carte programming channels like versus which is worthless would cease to exist. and maybe our bills would be lower. who actually cares about more than 20 channels anyway? its mostly crap that is included to gouge us and provide ad income to the media giants. most of these channels are just irrelevant.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

OneOfOne said:


> youre lucky you get that. if the congress would get off it ass and force these providers to allow a la carte programming channels like versus which is worthless would cease to exist. and maybe our bills would be lower. who actually cares about more than 20 channels anyway? its mostly crap that is included to gouge us and provide ad income to the media giants. most of these channels are just irrelevant.


Most of that "crap" (aka shopping channels)....
They pay DirecTV to carry them... thus LOWERING our bills.

And most of the others, the rates are based on the viewership numbers.

Where the "bulk" of our costs come in, are when companies like Time Warner and ABC... force "extra" channels into their contracts for their "marquee" channels such as CNN and ESPN (for example)


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And no, it is not "late 2007" when they will have the bandwith... the SATs are set to launch in the first half of the year.


Don't fall into that trap, Earl. Launch and handoff are two decidedly different milestones. Best case scenario for D11 is likely in July. Worst case scenario is indeed a year from now as was demonstrated with Spaceway 2.

Remember also that D9S went up three months later than they had originally planned. In February, the launch was to have happened in July. In August, the date was mid September. It finally launched on October 13. Surely, they weren't in a particularly big hurry for a spare, but it is the most recent example of how the launch dates can slide. We're still five months away from the projected launch of D10.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> Don't fall into that trap, Earl. Launch and handoff are two decidedly different milestones. Best case scenario for D11 is likely in July. Worst case scenario is indeed a year from now as was demonstrated with Spaceway 2.
> 
> Remember also that D9S went up three months later than they had originally planned. In February, the launch was to have happened in July. In August, the date was mid September. It finally launched on October 13. Surely, they weren't in a particularly big hurry for a spare, but it is the most recent example of how the launch dates can slide. We're still five months away from the projected launch of D10.


Well yes... but they have a vested intrest in using that bandwith as soon as they can... The summer time frame would be a great time to introduce new HD channels... as that is the down time TV networks..

Regardless... all we have right now are some scheduled dates... and the hope that they launch with no issues... Once they are up there... then we can discuss "when" we will see some new channels in the guide line up.


----------



## mitchelljd (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow, Good to see DirecTV is working on getting the really worth getting HD channels. Golf. 

Where is directv when we want Cinemax and Star Wars in HD?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Can 9S be used for additional content?


----------



## whsbuss (Jan 21, 2003)

I currently have Total Choice Plus which I get last year just for the Golf Channel. I checked the DTV web site regarding the Golf Channel being part of Total Choice now. But it still shows only under TC Plus. Can anyone confirm its been moved? I'd like to drop TC Plus but cannot live without the golf channel.


----------



## TheZenCowSaysMu (Dec 4, 2006)

whsbuss said:


> I currently have Total Choice Plus which I get last year just for the Golf Channel. I checked the DTV web site regarding the Golf Channel being part of Total Choice now. But it still shows only under TC Plus. Can anyone confirm its been moved? I'd like to drop TC Plus but cannot live without the golf channel.


I have plain Total Choice + HBO and I get the Golf Channel. I have no idea when it appeared.


----------

